# "D.I.S.H." (Disseminate Idiopathic Skeletal Hyperostosis)



## misstigris (Feb 9, 2010)

what ICD-9 code would you use for this  "D.I.S.H." (Disseminate Idiopathic Skeletal Hyperostosis)?  Looks like it may be also referred to as "Diffuse Idiopathic Skeletal Hyperostosis.

Thanks


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 10, 2010)

*D.i.s.h.*

I would use 721.6 as i read that it was also known as ankylosing vertebral hyperostosis. Hope this helps


----------



## misstigris (Feb 11, 2010)

great!! Thanks for the help


----------



## cstinson (Oct 22, 2012)

*Dish*

I use 721.8 allied disorders of spine.  If you start your search with hyperostosis, then choose vertebral, then other, it leads you to 721.8 allied disorders of spine.


----------

